# Progress on the Siamese Twin.



## deere_x475guy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi gang, I thought I would post some pics of the progress so far. I still have a bit to go as you can see but things are going pretty well. It spins freely at this point and I have high hopes I will have my first engine completed soon.







What do you think of my allen wrench ???. I thought for sure I had one that would fit a 4-40 from my RC Helicopter days. This morning I went to find it. Well sure enough I seemed to have every size known to man expect this one. I went to the hardware store and they wanted $20.00 for a set. I'm to tight to spend that kind of money without a fight so I returned home to the shop and set about trying to figure out what I was going to do. First I found the smallest one I had...which I seemed to have several of. Then I tried carefully making it smaller with my sander. That didn't turn out to well as I am sure you all can image. Then suddenly I realized I had 6 sided 5C block. So I took a 10/32 socket head cap screw and got to work with the surface grinder.










[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's it for now.

It didn't take long to make and works fine. Guess when pushed I same a dime here and there...))..Not sure the wife would agree. ;D

Also to make the radius on both ends of the valve rod I turned a couple of pieces of drill rod to 2 sizes then sanded them down.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice looking engine Bob. Can you tell me more about it? Who designed it? Is it steam/air? 

Phil


----------



## PolskiFran (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work on the engine and an excellent tip on the "emergency" allen wrench. I have made a few small "nut drivers" from allen hd. screws. 

Frank


----------



## wareagle (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice. The engine is looking great. Keep us up on the progress.

I like the tip on getting the radius sanded on the valve rods. That is a trick that just may come in handy some day!


----------



## rake60 (Dec 23, 2007)

Beautiful Work Bob!

That is certainly a much cleaner build of that engine than mine turned out to be. 
Keep us updated!

Rick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I am glad I was able to contribute to the board. Lord knows I have picked up so much here. We lost power right after I posted this and it just came back on so I didn't get much done. I have to decide on what I am going to do for the head. I am thinking two small brass bits held down with 4 4/40 button head screws. Also I am planning on running the plumbing under the frame. I will need to build a bending tool to get the nice small radius I will need.

Philjoe5, the plans came from here:
http://www.davegoodfellow.com/twins.html

I found these plans on the net in 2003 and printed them out. Not knowing a thing about machining then I saved them for when I thought I had the skill set and tooling to get it built. I actually machined the cylinders and pistons in February of 2005. For lots of reasons I didn't get back to it till a few months back. I work slow and not frequently enough to suit me. Pam and I have the log home pretty much built now and my shop is getting closer to what I wanted so I should be able to be out here more often. If we get the storm we they are predicting, tommorrow will be spent on the tractor cleaning out my drives and a couple of neighbors that are not able to handle a lot of snow.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bob,
Thanks for the site having the plans to your engine. I downloaded them and put them in my "Buildable Models" folder. Looks like another good reason to learn how to silver solder. I don't see any other way of making that crankshaft, unless I try to make it from one piece, hmmmm!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 23, 2007)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Bob,
> Thanks for the site having the plans to your engine. I downloaded them and put them in my "Buildable Models" folder. Looks like another good reason to learn how to silver solder. I don't see any other way of making that crankshaft, unless I try to make it from one piece, hmmmm!
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



Your welcome....I know how the Buildable Models folder can be. Mine is huge but I am working my way up in skill and tooling. I have machined a bit of projects but no engines yet. This will be my first. The crank shaft turned out well thanks to the tips I picked up from this board. I needed to find a place like this to learn the things I didn't know about plus looking at all the finished and in progress engines sure is a great motivator.


----------

